# ER or OFFICE



## veeramani14 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi all can anyone clarify this, the face sheet shows location is emergency department,but my physician has used the cpt as 99204,23600. how can i bill, (99204-57,23600 with pos 11) or (99284-57,23600 with pos 23).


----------



## aaron.lucas (Feb 24, 2012)

you would need to confirm where the service was performed and then bill whichever is more appropriate.  do the notes state the location?  either that or go back to the provider and double check with them.  you may need to get corrected notes or face sheet as well to support whatever actually happened.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 24, 2012)

If your physician is called to the ER by the ER physician then you use the ER codes with the ER POS.  If your provider instructed the patient to meet him in the ER and the patient was never evaluated by the ER physician then you bill office visit levels with the ER POS


----------

